# C-50 HM Delivered Tomorrow



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Can't sleep, too excited. After 6 years of riding my Trek 2200 Aluminum Bike, I will be receiving my C-50 HM Friday Afternoon.
I have read every post about this bike and am coming off shoulder surgery and cannot wait to ride this. Test rode, Serrotta Ottrott, Seven Elium, Lightspeed Vortex, Cannondale 6 13, Trek SL5.9, Specialized Tramac and bought this C-50 with out a test ride. Wanted a bike that I would never say, I should've, could've, would've. I know everyone said Maestro but I got it from RA Cycles in NY and paid $150 more than quoted by Maestro. He had my size and color in stock built it and shipped it the day after I ordered it and it arrives tomorrow. I ride 7500 mile a year. Saturday's and Sunday's I ride 80 miles each day. I am praying this is as smooth as everyone says it is. I ordered the Pr-10 BLue Flags/ Black Carbon Color
Al was a great guy to work with. I am so fricking excited I will never get to sleep. The best thing I read is that I will not lust for anything else. It seemed every time I was ready to pull the trigger on a bike, (I was so close on a Ottrott) I would find something I didn’t like and it felt as though I was settling. The C-50 is as far from settling as I can get. I have even grown to love the HP stays. I love my old bike. It got me hooked on this awesome hobby of cycling and took me 34,923 miles in the past 6 years, but my shoulder hurts like hell and this new ride could not come at a better time. The excitement is unbelievable. I am 46 and feel like a 10-year-old boy at Christmas. I'm so excited I have a case of ...um..........well. the runs. Is this normal behavior? Please let this bike be half of what people write about and I will be thrilled beyond comprehension. Thanks for all your help as I snuck around this site and many other forums listening to people who felt so strongly about their c-50 and C-40 and Colnago's in general.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*It's now Today*

Sounds cool. Hope you get some good weather over the long weekend to ride your new steed. Yes, you'll find that it's as smooth as everyone says yet stiff in all the right places.

I'm surprised RA come in so close to Maestro in pricing which is a great buy for you. I used RA quite a bit when I worked in NYC and never thought of them as a low cost option although that was 10 years ago. My C40 came from Maestro as I was living in the UK when I finally scraped up the funds to buy.

You'll find that the bike does stand out. My first ride in London, a short one, a black cab driver yelled out Colnago, rather aberrant behavior to the normally taciturn cabbies. Turned out he rode and had a steel Colnago at home. 

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

The bike is perfect. Much smoother and more stable than I could've hoped for. The Modolo Curvissima KX Carbon bars are stiff and comfortable and have a unique shape that seem go perfect with the bike. First ride was 3 hours / 60 miles and my body felt as though I went 10. The paint job and finish is astounding. The whole package is far and beyond my expectations. If considering a C-50, pull the trigger, you will be blown away.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Congatulations Rodist you have a great bike and one of the best ever made in my opinion. I have a 1997 C-40 (with the steel fork even) and it shows no signs of wear or retirement. Just be extra careful of where you lean it and that you don't accidentally bang it against anything and mar the beautiful finish. A friend of mine has a new C-50 and the bottom bracket was installed incorrectly from the LBS. It came loose while on a ride and she almost shaved some carbon off the chain stay with the crank. I ALWAYS check the BB area before I ride. 
Anyway, I hope you'll post some pictures. What size did you get? I also may use RA to purchase a new C-50 frameset as they have a special going on again. I ride a 59-60 and there's one on ebay that would fit me.

Post a photo!

I think I'll go ride mine now.

Cheers!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

R & A also has a list of NOS frames available that might be worth checking out.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

varoadie,

Seinfeld: "Italian bottom brackets, whaaat iiis the deal?"

I hope rodist posts a pic soon too; he's probably out riding though.

Congratulations rodist!

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Let's see that C-50*

Hello there. I really like the builds of Colnagos. Though I ride a Specialized Allez fully Campy. But I really like to see others rides. Biking is great either road or mtn. Goodluck with your new ride rodist. Peace.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Wicked2006,

Are you saying that there is another bicycle company in the world??? How strange.

Actually I ride one of _those_ too, the same model in fact. mine is black with Shimano, half 105 & half Ultegra. But one day a C50 will be mine >

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words. I'll have pics soon, brought the film in this morning to get developed to a disk.
Funny, I'll drop $ 6600 on a bike and don't own a digital camera; you know where my priorities lie.
Put 210 miles on the bike this weekend. Took a 90-mile ride yesterday.
Though my average speed has stayed the same on my 90-mile loop (19.2), my average heart rate dropped about 8 BPM for entire ride.
R&A set this bike up flawlessly. They really did a great job and beat Wrench Science, CBike and Competitive Cyclist in price. The also had the frame in stock and did not have to bring it in from the distributor. The ride is insane. I think people who rip high-end bikes either can afford them or do not want anyone else riding a great bike. During my ride I hooked up with a couple of guys on a Madone 5.9 and a Serrotta Legend (2 bikes I was seriously considering) All I kept saying to myself was "THANK GOD I BOUGHT THE C-50!" Nothing wrong with those 2 bikes, there is just something about a Colnago that is deeply satisfying. I can't explain how fulfilled I am. Every detail, shapes of the tubes, the angles, the chain and seat stays, the star fork, the paint job and final finish is perfect. I thought you guys in this forum were all nuts about how much you liked your Colnago’s. I get it now.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*Pics of my new c-50*

Riding now with 20mm of stack height. Stable, fast and comfortable.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*close of head tube*

The metal flake paint is very deep. Pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Looks like my size*

What is that, a 52? Any time you're ready to give it away, let me know. 



rodist said:


> The metal flake paint is very deep. Pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Lonny (Aug 11, 2005)

boneman said:


> What is that, a 52? Any time you're ready to give it away, let me know.



Great looking bike. Where did you get the stand?


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Lonny said:


> Great looking bike. Where did you get the stand.
> 
> I got the stand at a mom and pop LBS in Lombard, IL. I paid $ 7.00 for it. It works well to stand up a bike without the chance of it getting knocked over. You can fill your tires, tape your bars, lube the chain and do a number of simple maintenance tasks. I just bought the Park PRS-20 Team Stand for larger maintenance jobs.
> 
> Did I already say, "I love this bike!”?


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep, that's a 52. I love being short. I think a bike looks so good when the down and top tube connect very close to each other on the head tube. Only happens on 53 and smaller.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Nice bike,although it's screams for an Italian makeover.*

Just messing with you! Congrats on the new steed. Tell Boneman to lay off (What's up Boney!)


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*looks awesome...*



rodist said:


> The bike is perfect. Much smoother and more stable than I could've hoped for. The Modolo Curvissima KX Carbon bars are stiff and comfortable and have a unique shape that seem go perfect with the bike. First ride was 3 hours / 60 miles and my body felt as though I went 10. The paint job and finish is astounding. The whole package is far and beyond my expectations. If considering a C-50, pull the trigger, you will be blown away.


I'm almost there (pulling the trigger on a C50 so to speak). Been thinking on it for a long time. Current ride is a Colnago Dream 58cm with full 2005 Record. Most of my rides are on "chip and seal" back roads and from what I've read, the C50 might be just about perfect for that type of roads. I'll keep my Dream though as a second machine. Its been a real nice bike for the last 4 years (always updating the parts). 
Can't decide on the paint for the C50... your PR10 paint looks excellent built up. The new 2006 paint schemes (see Colnago Japan site) are not so nice except for the few retained colors from 2005. I keep changing my mind on; PR01 | PR00 | RB05 | or a custom paint NL38 from last year by Maestro Mike...

Question on the seatpost; did you get the 28mm post or get a reducing shim to enable use of a "standard" 27.2 post?


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*28 mm post*

Question on the seatpost; did you get the 28mm post or get a reducing shim to enable use of a "standard" 27.2 post?[/QUOTE]

Mine is the 28mm Colnago post. I was going the get the Thompson Materpiece 28mm non setback, but there was a 3 week wait on that item.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

rodist said:


> Lonny said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking bike. Where did you get the stand.
> ...


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I would have gave you mine for free.*



Fignon's Barber said:


> Can you give the name of the shop that sells those stands? I'm in chicago on business every few weeks. nice bike.


I wish I still had them,I just threw them away.I recently replaced them with some classier stands made by Ultimate that run about 30 dollars.You should check out the Ultimate website,as they have some really nice products.


----------

